# pm40 with build date of oct. 2007 - early 2008



## 97guns (Dec 11, 2009)

i just picked up a used pm40 and am waiting 10 days because im in ca. just wondering if my build date would have the upgraded followers and recoil spring from the factory and if this semi-later build will have reliability issues like the early builds had.


----------

